# Sikkens recoat



## Jayysdomain (Sep 29, 2018)

Ive been painting many years and have a customer requesting a refinish but does not want to use the sikkens again. He wants to keep the exterior logs looking natural with teak colour but with another product. All the yrs painting there has never been an exterior semi transparent stain that would adhere to the sikkens. Is there a product that will?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Jayysdomain said:


> Ive been painting many years and have a customer requesting a refinish but does not want to use the sikkens again. He wants to keep the exterior logs looking natural with teak colour but with another product. All the yrs painting there has never been an exterior semi transparent stain that would adhere to the sikkens. Is there a product that will?



If you want to just keep the look and not strip I would suggest using just the cetol maintenance product. Otherwise that &^%$ has to come off. The most efficient way to refinish is to media blast, part of the reason why I don't push the 123 anymore its a complete nightmare if you ever want something else. That and you can only find the low VOC version anymore..


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

Jayysdomain said:


> All the yrs painting there has never been an exterior semi transparent stain that would adhere to the sikkens. Is there a product that will?


yea, sikkens....

I would try to talk them into using sikkens. If they are dead set against it, I may try to use messmers oil stain, or BM oil arbor coat. but only if the siding is worn / weathered down. I may consider washing it down with wood brightener, or even sanding too.. Even then it is still a risk. Only other option is stripping it off, and no one wants to do that...


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

The rule for any semi-trans stain is to re-coat with same product or strip it first if using another product. No manufacturer will stand behind it otherwise. If you haven't stripped log homes before, consider subbing the stripping portion out if the homeowner insists on using a different product. Stripping log homes is a completely different skill set than even stripping decks or fences stained with semi-trans products.


----------



## FlipSide Painting (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m in a similar boat as we speak, guy used Sikkens on his log home. He wants to use Sikkens again thankfully. No strip just the Cetol 23 plus topcoat as a maintenance. I hope you’ve found a practical solution because like mentioned before stripping a log home is a completly different skill set in its self and takes a lot of time


----------

